# Looking for D&D players around MUNCIE, IN



## ProphetSword (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm looking for people who live around Muncie, IN who might want to play Dungeons & Dragons.  I'm a DM with 25+ years of experience.  I can run in any edition of D&D, including Basic, AD&D, 3rd/3.5, and 4th.  I can also run variants like Pathfinder, Basic Fantasy and Labyrinth Lord.  If you live in the Muncie area and are looking to meet another gamer or try to get a game going, let me know.


----------



## Handi75 (Nov 15, 2016)

ProphetSword said:


> I'm looking for people who live around Muncie, IN who might want to play Dungeons & Dragons. I'm a DM with 25+ years of experience. I can run in any edition of D&D, including Basic, AD&D, 3rd/3.5, and 4th. I can also run variants like Pathfinder, Basic Fantasy and Labyrinth Lord. If you live in the Muncie area and are looking to meet another gamer or try to get a game going, let me know.




I don't live in Muncie, But I do live in hartford city. I started a D&D Group for Blackford County to try and get some Games started. I've not played in over 25 years, so I'm pretty rusty, I'd love to get back into the swing of things and some games going. I'm disabled and in a Wheelchair, so my Limitations for going places and peoples homes are limited because of accessibility issues with their house and Restroom areas.

I'd love to get one going here sometime soon after I get my Garage fixed up and heated so I got a meeting Area for D&D and other things I'm doing.

If you are on Facebook, give me a Shout. www.facebook.com/jimmywarner75


----------

